# Numbers importation tableur web



## davhaddad (22 Avril 2022)

Bonjour à tous et merci d'avance de vos réponses, 

Je recherche à intégrer cette liste ou une autre dans un tableau Numbers et je crois qu'il y a une solution facile (D'après ce que j'ai vu) .
L'idée est de mettre cela: https://www.verif.com/Hit-parade/01-CA/02-Par-region/K-Franche-Comte/ dans un tableur Numbers

Thanks d'avance


----------



## baron (22 Avril 2022)

Tu copies les données du tableau et tu les colles dans un document texte (*), tu enregistres au format .txt puis dans le Finder tu changes l'extension en .csv (à moins que tu ne puisses le faire directement à l'enregistrement). 
Ensuite, tu ouvres ce document avec Numbers (clic-droit > Ouvrir avec). 

(*) En affichant les caractères invisibles, tu peux t'assurer que les colonnes sont bien séparées par une tabulation (→) et les rangées par un retour-chariot (¶).


----------



## Gwen (22 Avril 2022)

Ou tu copies directement les données du tableau et tu les colles dans Numbers, comme ça tu gardes même le lien sur la première case. Je viens de tester et ça marche parfaitement.

Classement des plus grosses entreprises de la région Franche Comté.numbers

Sinon, la méthode de Baron est la bonne pour des données récalcitrantes. Et un recherché remplacé permet de bien mettre la fabulation en place la plupart du temps.


----------



## baron (22 Avril 2022)

Merci Gwen. Je n'étais pas en mesure de tester jusqu'au bout alors j'étais resté prudent. 

N.B. Je trouve très mignon le « 



Bloc de spoiler



bien mettre la fabulation en place


 ».


----------

